# Dixon Winter 2016 (February 6th)



## cuber952 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello all! 

Dixon Winter 2016 will be on February 6th! 

Hope to see you there! 

http://www.cubingusa.com/dixonwinter2016/index.php


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 6, 2016)

crap everyone wish me luck convincing my parents to take me to my 3rd comp in 5 weeks...


----------



## Torch (Jan 6, 2016)

Hm, I would possibly come to this if I weren't organizing my own competition the same day. Best of luck with yours!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> Hm, I would possibly come to this if I weren't organizing my own competition the same day. Best of luck with yours!



Hm, I would possibly come to this if I weren't going to that same competition the same day.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd love to come and possibly help staff. There's a chance, but probably not. I would have to pay for lodging and I doubt I'll have enough to pay for that.


----------



## Pryge (Jan 15, 2016)

I could get an official 7x7 mean if I went but no time to practice rn


----------



## JackJ (Jan 15, 2016)

I will be there! Interesting to see it's not at the usual venue this time.


----------

